# Rose Queen Cichlid



## jermgsxr1000 (Jun 23, 2008)

I have not been able to find any pictures of a RQ so...mine is done being shy due to the home and I was able to get a decent picture if anyone would like to check it out, :fish: :fish: please do.

Also, the oscar has been with me for about 3 years now and the RQ was recommended to me as a tank mate. I have been hearing I will need to watch the RQ as it could eventually kill the Oscar.

Any advice for future setup, ar ideas on helping them get along would be awesome! The RQ has been in with the Oscar for a little over a week and they get along great right now! They actually work together in hunting and cornering feeder fish! I'm working on getting some video of their efforts!


----------



## Burtess (Apr 5, 2006)

With the oscar so much larger than the RQ right now you're OK.

When that RQ gets to be 8"+ it will most probably beat on that oscar and eliminate it.

Call it "hybrid vigor" or what ever you like but the RQ's tend to be very aggressive...

Mine will not tolerate anything in the tank with it.

Burt


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

Very nice fish and tank! I like your oscar's name, "Snoogins" tee-hee, it's cute! What have you named your beautiful RQ? :thumb:


----------



## RedDevilLover (Feb 28, 2004)

jermgsxr1000 said:


> I have not been able to find any pictures of a RQ so...mine is done being shy due to the home and I was able to get a decent picture if anyone would like to check it out, :fish: :fish: please do.
> 
> Also, the oscar has been with me for about 3 years now and the RQ was recommended to me as a tank mate. I have been hearing I will need to watch the RQ as it could eventually kill the Oscar.
> 
> Any advice for future setup, ar ideas on helping them get along would be awesome! The RQ has been in with the Oscar for a little over a week and they get along great right now! They actually work together in hunting and cornering feeder fish! I'm working on getting some video of their efforts!


I'm sure you'll get this a lot on this forum but feeding feeder fish isn't really best of ideas. Also to add to that note I'd like to point out I think the oscar and the RQ should be fine if given enough space for both. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

your right RedDevilLover, but it is impossible to tell how much space they will need to live together, sometimes a 75 is fine, sometimes you need a 200+, it really all depends on you individual fish, mostly the RQ, i have a RQ with my Oscar right now, but the RQ is only 6" whereas the Oscar is 7-8".

and ya, Feeder fish are a terrible thing to feed man, they arent treated for diseases or parasites before sold to the LFS, it is a great way to give your little fishies a parasite.


----------



## robertprice (Jul 9, 2013)

Rose Queens are the most nefarious and vicious cichlids I have encountered in 50 years of experience. Most of the fish called 'Rose Queens" are Red Devil - Flowerhorn hybrids, and have a very distinct feature- no lips, just a mouth with spike sharp teeth right up front (See Images of Rose Queen Cichlids). I've seen one rip chunks out of a Flowerhorn twice its size. Eventually, it may turn on the Oscar, and the Oscar will be all but defenseless against it. Rose Queens use their incredibly strong jaws to break the other fish's lower jaw when lip-locking. Rose Queens like tanks with rocks, no plants, and a flat upright rock that they can get behind as a sleeping nest.


----------

